# Display Android device out to 2011 JSW screen



## jerastan (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello, All. I'm starting to notice some videos popping up of folks displaying their Android devices out to their factory Nav screens. I'm interested in displaying my HTC EVO screen on my 2011 TDI JSW. The car has the "Premium 8" (Non-Nav) screen. Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------

